# China's ban on supertalls



## GuillermoRabilia (Dec 17, 2021)

What do you think of new China's regulations regarding the height limit for highrises? Is it a trend we'll see replicated in other countries or cities?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

China's ban on 500m buildings was among the worst news of 2020 for me and that's gotta say something as 2020 is regarded as a year full of bad news. The newer 2021 regulations don't bother me as much, but stink as well.

There is already a de facto ban on skyscrapers in many other parts of the world, just look at many western European cities, in many German cities for example buildings taller than the highest church won't get passed. Just look at Munich or Cologne and their sad excuse for a skyline. Other cities in the world meanwhile have restrictions through airports or the USA has an FAA restriction of somewhere around 600m nationwide I believe which led to all these guyed masts in the US being of similar height close to the limit, like 27 or so guyed masts with exactly 1999ft height for example all over the US, some exceptions were taller.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> China's ban on 500m buildings was among the worst news of 2020 for me and that's gotta say something as 2020 is regarded as a year full of bad news.


I don't think this way, 500 meter is still a huge height for me, no kidding


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> I don't think this way, 500 meter is still a huge height for me, no kidding


Agreed, I don't think the ban is a huge deal. In fact, it seems that it even helped revive dead >500 meter projects which are now being built as 498-500 meter buildings!


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

> China's ban on 500m buildings was among the worst news of 2020 for me and that's gotta say something as 2020 is regarded as a year full of bad news. The newer 2021 regulations don't bother me as much, but stink as well.


Yea poor China, tiny little 500m towers

China has already broken the 500m barrier and realized it's wasteful and inefficient to build that high

Buildings beyond even 300m are rarely necessary anywhere, some exceptions being NY or maybe Chicago, yet even those ~450m towers were mostly built out of vanity


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Jay said:


> Yea poor China, tiny little 500m towers
> 
> China has already broken the 500m barrier and realized it's wasteful and inefficient to build that high
> 
> Buildings beyond even 300m are rarely necessary anywhere, some exceptions being NY or maybe Chicago, yet even those ~450m towers were mostly built out of vanity


Chicago wouldn't be among my first answers when it comes to 300m skyscrapers being more feasible than elsewhere LOL. Chicago has not even 3 million people and is not really all that space limited either, after maybe Dubai and Kuala Lumpur, it is one of the most ambitious cities when it comes to skyscrapers for it's size. Better examples would be Chongqing, Hong Kong and Shenzhen, places that are highly populated and expansion limited by geography.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> Chongqing, Hong Kong and Shenzhen, places that are highly populated and expansion limited by geography.


I prefer cities inside a huge flat basin, so the city could be at same time huge and with huge buildings


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@KillerZavatar, @Khale_Xi , by the way, these places has a potential to have some Coruscant city


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

those blue dots aren't equal lol.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

KillerZavatar said:


> Chicago wouldn't be among my first answers when it comes to 300m skyscrapers being more feasible than elsewhere LOL. Chicago has not even 3 million people and is not really all that space limited either, after maybe Dubai and Kuala Lumpur, it is one of the most ambitious cities when it comes to skyscrapers for it's size. Better examples would be Chongqing, Hong Kong and Shenzhen, places that are highly populated and expansion limited by geography.


Greater Chicago has almost 10 million people but you're correct, it's not very constrained when it comes to land (the opposite even).

I agree that KL, Dubai and then maybe Chicago (and possibly Toronto) are the most ambitious skyscraper cities when factoring in their population. 

I left out China because obviously China needs 300+ meter skyscrapers lol, maybe Japan and Korea too. Should've specified that.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Jay said:


> I agree that KL, Dubai and then maybe Chicago (and possibly Toronto) are the most ambitious skyscraper cities when factoring in their population.


Although it's a smaller city and smaller skyline, I would also add Calgary to that list.


----------

